# re-using a used webbed cage for a different spider.



## ANDROGOD (Mar 1, 2012)

Just curious how man people do this, pros/cons. my female P.irminia is getting ready to molt and she will no longer be fit for her cage, and I have a p. metallica that would be the right size for the old cage, question is; rip out all the old webbing/burrow that she worked so hard on and let my p. metallica start fresh or leave it so he can use it.


----------



## Hobo (Mar 1, 2012)

I always completely clean it out before using it for anything else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Mar 1, 2012)

while completely cleaning/redecorating an existing enclosure PRIOR to introducing a new t to it is ADVISED (as well as fun and aesthetically pleasing) i have found its not completely necessary. I HAVE BEEN GUILTY of the old quick swap a time or two, but have suffered NO consequences as of yet


----------



## ANDROGOD (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah that's kinda what I was leaning towards, I was just curious if any one has done this.


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I would probably clean it out. If the irminia gets a new clean enclosure, then your P metallica defiantly should too.


----------



## grayzone (Mar 1, 2012)

+1 ^   P. metallica DEF deserves a shiny clean and specially decorated enclosure... thats like a super model wearing hand me downs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LucasNorth (Mar 1, 2012)

Correct me if I am mistaken but tarantulas use pheromones in their webbing.
I had put an A. versicolor in a small cage which my other versicolor had used (sac mates) and it took its web tube for its own.
That being said perhaps it would stress a tarantula out being put into a different species enclosure (I'm sure it would notice its presence through feces, bolus' and the like)


----------



## ANDROGOD (Mar 1, 2012)

LucasNorth said:


> Correct me if I am mistaken but tarantulas use pheromones in their webbing.
> I had put an A. versicolor in a small cage which my other versicolor had used (sac mates) and it took its web tube for its own.
> That being said perhaps it would stress a tarantula out being put into a different species enclosure (I'm sure it would notice its presence through feces, bolus' and the like)


That is exactly what I was thinking.  And if anyone has had any input on doing this. Thanks for all the great feed back guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 1, 2012)

Who's to say that tank or tub that just became vacant doesn't have a nano-particle of a past pheromone from the old inhabitant? I'd just remove webbing and scub the poop off the walls and throw a new friend in there. If the T acts weird then you might start thinking about changing it all out. 

I'm not OCD enough to worry over this stuff. There is often more than one species of T in one location so I assume the have all sorts of chemicals and pheromones in their living space; a bit of foreign webbing might be a bit more comfy than plastic or cleaning solution anyway. 

ALL OPINION.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd clean it out. Rehousing is your chance to get everything clean and spiffy. It's the only time that everything is completely cleaned out. The P metallica will make her own webbing and decorate it the way she wants. She won't mind


----------



## Bill S (Mar 1, 2012)

LucasNorth said:


> Correct me if I am mistaken but tarantulas use pheromones in their webbing.


They do.  Those pheromones can indicate that the web is already occupied (even if it no longer is).  How another tarantula will react to that can vary.  With species that are communal it may (if it's the same species) indicate a safe place, or even indicate the possibility of finding a mate.  But if the pheromones indicate a different species they may represent a threat or possibly prey.  Personally, I clean cages between uses.  You can often get away with being lazy/sloppy and using dirty cages, but why would you want to?


----------



## Merfolk (Mar 1, 2012)

Sometimes I had no time and just pick up T from old enc and throw it into the new one. It quickly becomes dilligent destroying any element therein that it dislikes!

The only drawback would be if the former resident of that cage was a brand new T with uncertain health status.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 1, 2012)

I would clean out the enclosure before introducing the P. metallica.  Making the switch right away might not be detrimental, but what would the reasoning be behind _not_ cleaning the cage?  Laziness?  Saving the old webbing seems kind of pointless since the P. metallica is quite capable of producing its own webbing.  Seeing what degree it does so might be interesting.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 1, 2012)

I clean everything between all cage swaps. While pathogens and parasites are quite rare in the T world, they do happen. If I ever do have an outbreak of something, I'd want to keep it as contained as possible. I'd hate to lose more tarantulas because I was too lazy to clean everything out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anonymity82 (Mar 1, 2012)

I wouldn't risk it with a P. metallica.


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 1, 2012)

Would you like to move into a house with somebodys elses furnature?
just make a brand new* set up!


----------



## hamhock 74 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> Would you like to move into a house with somebodys elses furnature?
> just make a brand new* set up!


I dunno if their furniture is better than mine, I'd sure as hell use it...

Btw that's a terrible analogy you've used there, it insinuate that you should throw everything that was previously in there away and redecorate with brand new store purchases. Quite wasteful and a drain on finances if you ask me, :sarcasm:.


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 1, 2012)

hamhock 74 said:


> I dunno if their furniture is better than mine, I'd sure as hell use it...
> 
> Btw that's a terrible analogy you've used there, it insinuate that you should throw everything that was previously in there away and redecorate with brand new store purchases. Quite wasteful and a drain on finances if you ask me, :sarcasm:.


brand new store purchases? your moving.. soo why not use your furnature from your old residence?


----------



## Phlerr (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know about anybody else but if I had a P Metallica I would give it a nice, clean enclosure when I rehoused it. Just my opinion tho


----------



## Malhavoc's (Mar 2, 2012)

Parasites, Pathogens, Pheremones. Uricating hairs (spelling), Potentialy forgotton food sources. Mold (search oragne webbing, another fascinating one.) A list of 'potential' hazards is there. Chances of each is minimal, combined it gets higher: even if no such nasty occurs, you still leave the spider in that "iffy state" that it could avoid, you know where they tenetivly touch a bit of web and pain stakingly wait to see if anyone is home, never knowing if they will be lunch or not. 

 for these factors alone I would always recommend a fresh clean and house for your specimens. Simply because its problems avoided and gives you that bit more of confidence, that if anything DOEs happen its easier to figure out from what and can't be blamed on a lazy keeper.


----------



## grayzone (Mar 2, 2012)

malhavoc... ive tried searching for "orange webbing" but have had no luck... can you enlighten me? im computer illiterate as well as curious

---------- Post added 03-02-2012 at 06:11 PM ----------

btw i tried oragne webbing as well... nothin on these boards and GOOGLE made me search orange....??? told ya i was computer illiterate


----------



## hamhock 74 (Mar 2, 2012)

grayzone said:


> malhavoc... ive tried searching for "orange webbing" but have had no luck... can you enlighten me? im computer illiterate as well as curious
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-02-2012 at 06:11 PM ----------
> 
> btw i tried oragne webbing as well... nothin on these boards and GOOGLE made me search orange....??? told ya i was computer illiterate


Here ya go: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ican-orange-web&highlight=orange+webbing+mold

Found by typing "orange webbing mold" in the search bar, a lucky hunch!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Malhavoc's (Mar 3, 2012)

That is the thread I was refering to, Ill skim over it to see if it was ever solved, but again with so much we don't know about these spiders, do you really want to take a risk? If so, I've got a wonderful game called russian roulette...


----------

